# Enduro für 10-jährigen / Yuma vs. Moritz vs.???



## hellmono (23. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Sohn findet aktuell viel Spaß auf den lokalen Trails und im Bikepark. Sein Vpace Max26 reicht noch gerade so aus, kann aber auch bald von unserer Tochter übernommen werden, so dass es für ihn ein Enduro geben soll.

Zu den Fragen aus dem Kaufberatungsthread:
01. Innenbeinlänge - muss ich nachreichen
02. Größe - 145cm
03. Alter - 10 Jahre
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon - kann er, zuletzt das Yuma in Winterberg geliehen und alles ausser Black Line und DH gefahren
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben - um die 2.000€, gerne weniger
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben - ja
07. Willst Du selber schrauben - gerne
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann - viel ist da nicht mehr drin
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden - lokale Trails, Enduro-Touren inkl. Uphill, Bikepark
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.) - Wald, Trails, gebaute Strecken, usw.

Mir ist bewusst, dass zB das Yuma mit 24" ein anderes Konzept als das Moritz mit 27,5" verfolgt. Würde gern auch andere Tipps kriegen, oder etwas kleines gebrauchtes.

Was mir am Yuma gefällt: parktauglich, er ist es schon mal erfolgreich gefahren, Preis, mit dem 26" Upgrade noch lange zu fahren
Andererseits bin ich skeptisch, ob das Rad mit dem Gewicht für Touren taugt. Und ich konnte noch nicht rausfinden, ob es eine Öffnung für eine Dropper-Sattelstütze gibt.

Das Moritz wiederum ist halt eine ganze Ecke teurer, dürfte vielleicht noch etwas groß für reine Abfahrten sein, aber auch lange halten. Und mit den Laufrädern könnte er dann auch zB mal Reifen von mir fahren. Hat das Moritz eigentlich Boost?

Danke für Meinungen und Erfahrungen!


----------



## below (23. September 2019)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Moritz Deinem Sohn zu groß ist, meiner saß da mit knapp 1.43 eigentlich recht gut drauf. Geworden ist es bei uns allerdings letztendlich ein gebrauchtes Tyee Flo XS, aktuell mit 26" LRS und option auf 27.5. Damit kommt er, aktuell bei 1.45cm, super zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (23. September 2019)

Das Yuma ist sicherlich ein schönes bike, vorallem wenn es runter geht. Wie sich der Hinterbau bergauf macht kann ich nicht beurteilen... Zur Übersetzung und Kurbellänge findet man (oder nur ich?) leider auf Homepage nichts...
Für ein 24" finde ich die Geometrie recht gut. Aber mit einem Reach von 380 und Stack von 550 ist es eher klein... ich würde, mal schätzen das ab 150 bis 155 schon zu klein zum Touren fahren ist... der Sitzwinkel von 75° sorgt dann nicht gerade für mehr Länge. Mit 26er Rädern ändert da auch nichts drann... Ich habe bis heute noch nicht verstanden, was eine andere Laufradgösse beim selben Rahmen mit Mitwachsen zu tuen haben soll... Das ist für mich reines Marketinggeschwätz... auch wenn ich dad Yuma ansonsten gut finde...
Das Moritz wird sicherlich passen, auch wenn es mit 'nem Reach von 420 eher lang ist. Aber die Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum zeigen, dass es gut für deinen Sohn fahrbar sein sollte.
Also wenn er länger mit dem bike fahren soll, dann ist sicherlich das Moritz deutlich sinvoller als das Yuma.
Alternativ lohnt halt immer mal der Blick in den Gebrauchtmarkt. Ab und zu findet man da mal gute kleine (s oder xs) 26" Enduros und Allmountains...


----------



## Schnegge (23. September 2019)

Habe gerade noch mal geschaut: Das Max26 hat ein 524er Oberrohr und das Yuma ein 529er. Der Stack ist beim Yuma einen guten cm geringer als beim Max26. Wenn das Max26 jetzt schon gegen zu klein tendiert, dann wird das beim Yuma auch so sein... auch nicht zu vergessen... bis zur nächsten Saison hält sich der Nachwuchs mit dem Grösserwerden bestimmt auch nicht zurück...


----------



## Schnegge (23. September 2019)

below schrieb:


> Geworden ist es bei uns allerdings letztendlich ein gebrauchtes Tyee Flo XS, aktuell mit 26" LRS und option auf 27.5. Damit kommt er, aktuell bei 1.45cm, super zurecht.


Da ist sogar aktuell eins hier im Bikemarkt drin...


----------



## spicy-doc (23. September 2019)

Cube STEREO 140 Youth ? Commencal
*CLASH JUNIOR 2019   ....*
*Giant Trance Junior?*


----------



## spicy-doc (23. September 2019)

oder ein Commencal Meta 27,5 Kid...


----------



## hellmono (23. September 2019)

Danke schon mal für die vielen Antworten und Gedankengänge. Ist scheinbar wirklich nicht so ganz einfach, wenn man Kosten, Nutzungsdauer und die verschiedenen Anwendungsgebiete unter einen Hut kriegen will. 

Ich hab mir gerade noch mal seine Sitzposition auf dem Max26 angesehen, das recht vermutlich doch noch eine Weile, wird von Vpace ja auch bis ca. 150cm angegeben. 

Was ich so denken:
Moritz275: Super Bike, hält sicher am Längsten, leicht, ist aber noch recht lang, teuer, nur 120mm Federweg, scheint aber laut einiger Bilder für Park zu reichen
Yuma: Aktuell nach wie vor mein Favorit, könnte aber sein dass es schneller zu klein ist, mit 13kg eher für den Park 
Tyee XS: Ich hatte den Verkäufer schon angeschrieben, wirklich attraktives Rad, finde den Preis aber recht hoch für gebraucht

Die Commencal und das Giant gucke ich mir auch mal an, danke!


----------



## below (23. September 2019)

hellmono schrieb:


> Tyee XS: Ich hatte den Verkäufer schon angeschrieben, wirklich attraktives Rad, finde den Preis aber recht hoch für gebraucht



Finde ich auch.


----------



## bgmichl (23. September 2019)

Hallo!
Auch ich stehe vor der Aufgabe/dem Problem, für die nächste Saison 2! neue Räder für meine Zwillinge zu benötigen, die momentan auf zwei etwas gepimpten Scott Voltage JR24 rollen. Bei mir ist es eher die Frage, wo ich die ganze Kohle her nehmen soll... Aber zum VPace Moritz:
Ich selbst (167 cm, 59 Kg) habe schon öfters auf dem Moritz 27,5 der Tochter meines Vereinsbuddies gesessen und gedacht: Mann, ist die Kiste lang! Gabel und Dämpfer sind supersensibel und auch das Gesamtgewicht ist wirklich top, aber den Eindruck eines wirklich wendigen und spielerischen Handlings hatte ich nicht. Der Lenkwinkel ist schon recht flach und ich denke, das Rad vermittelt und bringt auf etwas holprigen Strecken ordentlich Sicherheit. Aber z.B. für Kids, die mehr als (Trail)touren fahren wollen und sich schon an ersten Tricks (im Bikepark) versuchen, könnte es zu lang und träge sein, trotz des geringen Gewichtes. Ich tendiere daher für meine Jungs, die aber auch erst an 140 cm kratzen, zu etwas wendigerem, wobei ich auch noch keine wirklich zündende Idee habe, was es werden könnte.
Gruß, Gunnar


----------



## wolfsgut (24. September 2019)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ich habe bis heute noch nicht verstanden, was eine andere Laufradgösse beim selben Rahmen mit Mitwachsen zu tuen haben soll... Das ist für mich reines Marketinggeschwätz..


Überstandshöhe   ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (25. September 2019)

Hi,

wollte Euch mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem VPACE Moritz im Allgemeinen und dessen langer Geometrie mitteilen.

Also mein Sohn war von Anfang an dabei und ist 2 Jahre das 26er und seit diesem Jahr das 275er gefahren. Er war jeweils etwas kleiner als die empfohlene Einstiegsgröße. Das war nie ein Problem, da die Überstandshöhe ja trotzdem gepasst hat. Das Moritz ist ja vorn eher slack und in Verbindung mit dem langen Reach kann auch ein 30er Vorbau am Anfang gefahren werden. Je nach Gusto. Er hat ohne Probleme trotz der Länge vom Bike alle Tricks die so Spaß machen hinbekommen. Wheelies, Whips und solche Sachen sind überhaupt kein Thema. Neben Park fährt er mit dem Bike auch gerne Trailtouren, die im Vergleich eher lange Geo ist auch in Spitzkehren überhaupt nicht negativ aufgefallen und gibt einiges an Sicherheit wenn es rumpelig wird. Bei Erwachsenen geht der Trend ja ebenfalls zu längeren Bikes und großen Laufrädern. Auf einem kurzen Bike wie von vor 6 – 8 Jahren möchten wir heute ja auch nicht mehr fahren wollen.

Das niedrige Gewicht hilft natürlich auch bergauf und Touren selbst mit 1.500hm selber treten sind kein Problem. Das liegt natürlich zu einem großen Teil an der Ausstattung. Die ist m.M.n. für alle Einsatzzwecke ein guter Kompromiss. Wenn es hauptsächlich in den Park oder auf Shuttletouren gehen soll, dann machen natürlich fettere Laufräder, gröbere Reifen und vorn eine 140er Gabel Sinn. Bei meinem Sohn haben wir das so gemacht, es geht aber auch mit der Serienausstattung schon ziemlich gut. Gleiche Erfahrungen haben übrigens auch einige Bekannte im Umkreis gemacht. Bereut hat den Kauf noch keiner und das obwohl auch Erfahrungen mit anderen Kinderfullies bekannter Hersteller vorhanden waren. Ich würde mir von VPACE vielleicht ab Werk ein Enduro- bzw. Parkkit mit besagter, längerer Gabel und gröberen Reifen und Laufrädern wünschen. Der Rest kann gern so bleiben.

Das Thema zwei Laufradgrößen halte ich übrigens wenig sinnvoll. Wenn die Überstandshöhe von Anfang an passt, dann spricht da eigentlich nix für kleinere Laufräder. Meiner Erfahrung nach wird ein Bike auf Dauer eher zu kurz. Und wenn man aus welchen Gründen auch immer die Laufradgröße ändern will, dann sollte man auch die Kurbellänge anpassen, also längere Kurbeln montieren. Ein sinnvolles Grow Up Kit würde meiner Meinung nach eher aus einem zweiten, größeren Rahmen mit angepasster Geo und längeren Tretkurbeln bestehen. Alle anderen Komponenten bleiben gleich. Außer vielleicht noch die Lenkerbreite.

Aber wie immer ist das alles auch Geschmackssache. Versteht das auch bitte nicht als plumpe Werbung, das ist nur die Erfahrung die ich im Bikeverein, bei Bekannten und mit meinem Sohn gesammelt habe.


----------



## Schnegge (26. September 2019)

War gerade auf der Treck hompage. Das neue Fule EX gibt es schon ab xs mit niedrigen Sattelrohr und geringer Überstandshöhe... das xs wäre für meinen Grissen sogar kurz vor zu klein...ich weis jetzt nicht, ob es sie älteren Modelle auch schon in den kleinen Grössen gab . Von den Geo-Daten höhren sie sich auf jedenfall Kindertauglich an...
Ein neues Treck ist sicherlich nicht günstig, das Gewicht ist je nach Ausstattung auch nicht so dolle aber ich denke der Vollständigkeit halber erwähne ich es mal... gibt ja nicht wirklich viele Hersteller, die bikes auch in solchen Grössen anbieten....


----------



## Gian-carlo (27. September 2019)

Das größte Problem bei solchen Rädern sind die zu langen Kurbel das hohe Gewicht und das Fahrwerk das sich nicht auf das Gewicht einstellen lässt!
Bin gerade auch auf der Suche habe alle Optionen ausgeschöpft und komme immer wieder auf das Vpace!


----------



## below (27. September 2019)

Das VPACE ist ja auch ohne Zweifel ein tolles Rad.

Eine Kurbel sollte aber nicht das ausschlaggebende Argument sein. Da fahren wir zB die VPACE  
Sowohl die verbaute RS Pike (FastSuspension) und der Monarch+ DBA (Klausmann) sprechen sehr gut auf das geringe Gewicht (etwa 33kg) unsres Knirpses an. 

Beim Gesamtgewicht punktet VPACE auf jeden Fall gegenüber vielen anderen und auch die Mitbewerber Bikes bekommt man nicht geschenkt.


----------



## Gian-carlo (27. September 2019)

below schrieb:


> Das VPACE ist ja auch ohne Zweifel ein tolles Rad.
> 
> Eine Kurbel sollte aber nicht das ausschlaggebende Argument sein. Da fahren wir zB die VPACE
> Sowohl die verbaute RS Pike (FastSuspension) und der Monarch+ DBA (Klausmann) sprechen sehr gut auf das geringe Gewicht (etwa 33kg) unsres Knirpses an.
> ...



Welches Bike fährt dein Kleiner ?


----------



## below (27. September 2019)

below schrieb:


> [...] Propain Tyee Flo XS, aktuell mit 26" LRS und option auf 27.5. Damit kommt er, aktuell bei 1.45cm, super zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gian-carlo (27. September 2019)

schönes bike, das es so leider nicht mehr gibt ! hatte mir überlegt das Santa Cruz 5010 in xs würde aber nach den änderungen den rahmen sprängen!


----------



## below (27. September 2019)

Das "normale" Tyee gibts ja noch in XS. Keine Ahnung ob da von der Geometrie Unterschiede sind.


----------



## Gian-carlo (27. September 2019)

below schrieb:


> Das "normale" Tyee gibts ja noch in XS. Keine Ahnung ob da von der Geometrie Unterschiede sind.


so wie ich  das gesehen habe fängt es erst ab S an !


----------



## LockeTirol (27. September 2019)

Das Problem mit den ganzen Erwachsenenrahmen ist das im Vergleich zur Kurbellänge zu hohe Tretlager. Außerdem ist der Stackwert auch häufig recht groß,  aufgrund der langen Steuerrohre.


----------



## hellmono (28. September 2019)

Danke noch mal für das viele und hilfreiche Feedback hier.
Wir haben uns jetzt letztendlich für ein Yuma entschieden. Mehr Federweg, noch etwas kompakter, parktauglicher, letztendlich auch der gute Preis. Heißt nicht, dass vor allem das Vpace nicht heiße Kandidaten gewesen wären, aber das Yuma sollte gut für 1-2 Jahre passen, und was dann passiert sehen wir dann. Gebrauchte Kinderbikes und -Klamotten gehen ja in der Regel ganz gut weg.


----------

